# HyCoSy Vs HSG



## jenny86 (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm trying to figure out which of these scans I should get and clinical opinion seems to vary. I know the differences between them but not which is better before an IUI? Perhaps the HSG because it is less reliant on the interpretation of the individual radiographer?


----------



## AnnaC3 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Jenny,

I'm not sure how helpful this reply is as I'm also confused, but my understanding from a conversation with my consultant today is that an HSG will show up small hydrosalpinx but a Hycosy / saline scan won't, so HSG covers tube issues more thoroughly I think. 

To your point about interpretation, I thought that would be true but I had an HSG 3 years ago and no one could agree on interpretation - the radiologist doing it said it was all fine, one consultant looking at it afterwards said both tubes had issues, and two other consultants said they couldn't tell from the images i.e. inconclusive. I'm probably now having another one but I'm going to make sure it's with a more specialist HSG person (privately) and not just pot luck radiologist on NHS. 

I'd be really interested to hear what you understand the differences to be & other people's advice too...

Anna x


----------



## jenny86 (Sep 8, 2018)

Well I guess the most obvious difference is one being an x-ray and the other an ultrasound 😊 From what I've read, my understanding is that the HSG is the more traditional procedure and the HyCoSy is gradually replacing it. So in more high tech hospitals they're probably more likely to do the HyCoSy. I think it is also less painful, though I'm not entirely clear on how or why!


----------

